# I learned something again



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

https://flexpvc.com/Products/Wyes.shtml

On this link is a lot of useful info.

I liked the technical how to tips link. [ lots of scrolling required ]

Bungee cords by yourself?

Furniture grade fitt's vs standard plumbing fitt's

Full union vs. standard ball valves {plastic}

And a lot more


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont think any of those fittings are legal to use for plumbing...thats what the link shows..


----------

